# slip on grip for p95



## bluehandgun (Jul 13, 2007)

interested in a slip on grip for my p95 without finger groove. pachmayr and butler creak make them, but will they fit a p95?

http://www.midwayusa.com/eproductpage.exe/showproduct?saleitemid=560340&t=11082005

http://www.midwayusa.com/eproductpage.exe/showproduct?saleitemid=274617&t=11082005

thanks


----------

